# Smile soda bottles



## cokemanracer (Jan 31, 2021)

Recently I picked up a Smile bottle collection, always liked these and had the opportunity to get them. I know of five of the tall display bottles, seen them in red and blue in addition to what I got. The green bottle is open on the bottom, looks like it was intended to be part of a larger store display.

The last picture shows the same general style but are different companies, from left to right: Vess Dry, Whistle, Whistle, Generic, Whistle and Vess.


----------



## bottle-bud (Jan 31, 2021)

Cool bottles, those large display bottles are really nice and hard to come by. Here are some of mine.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Jan 31, 2021)

Brought a smile to my face. An embossed smile bottle was the second bottle I ever found the first being a nice embossed Nu-Grape. Thanks for the memories.
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## Csa (Jan 31, 2021)

Very nice. I love the large flavor “sirup” jugs. 
My son went to school in St. Louis at WashU, and we did a walking tour that went past the old Smile factory building. Has a tile “smile” mosaic on the side of the building. I’ll post that pic if I can find it.


----------

